# ABSOLUTE IDIOT



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Bumped into a new TT owner at my Indy garage yesterday. he was asking what i had DONE to my engine and car mOd wise. after explaining to him at length he told me he was going to put a cheap panel filter on his and a £40 "map".
after i explained that i found his lack of knowledge offensive he said that not all of us are enthusiasts. i nearly decked him.
but on the plus side, its one more TT that will eventually be off the road so spare parts for me. and it will keep my Indy garage worker in beer tokens coz this prick will be constantly in the garage getting things fixed. TOSSER


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Why did this make you so angry ?


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

1) he asked for advice and threw it back in my face with a belittling comment
2)he was a prick
3) he kicked my alloy slightly after commenting on the colour
4) he was a prick
5)he leant on my bonnet before i told him to get his mucky hands off my recently detailed car
6)he was a prick


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fair enough

I was at TT shop a couple of years ago (I know the blokes very very well) they send me over to a chap to speak to him, he's going on and on about his qS with TTS BT conversion this and this and this and that everything coming across a bit of a big head but I think we'll if the cars nice I will give him his due.... I ask him where the car is "oh it's at home" he leaves in his fiesta and all the staff start pissing themselves because he hasn't even got a TT just lives in his own little world and comes to TTS to look around then goes home buying nothing but telling anyone that will listen what work he has done there.

Nowt as queer as folk mate

PS as soon as he leant on the car he would have been told "back off" and my hackles would have been up.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

hahaha, yeah your right about folk.
if everyone was the same the world would be a boring place.

yeah i wasnt happy when he touched the car but my mate who owns the garage rang me later to say he was laughing at the time because he seen me show my teeth before guiding the prick off my car. he later informed the prick what i do for a living and advised him not to touch the car again and also be polite haha. bless him
shame the TT wont be getting looked after properly though


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

jamman said:


> Fair enough
> 
> I was at TT shop a couple of years ago (I know the blokes very very well) they send me over to a chap to speak to him, he's going on and on about his qS with TTS BT conversion this and this and this and that everything coming across a bit of a big head but I think we'll if the cars nice I will give him his due.... I ask him where the car is "oh it's at home" he leaves in his fiesta and all the staff start pissing themselves because he hasn't even got a TT just lives in his own little world and comes to TTS to look around then goes home buying nothing but telling anyone that will listen what work he has done there.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha class


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Charlie (other half) wouldnt have even warned him, she would have just broken his nose for leaning on our car... :evil: She is only small but she packs a punch


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

eldiablott said:


> hahaha, yeah your right about folk.
> if everyone was the same the world would be a boring place.
> 
> yeah i wasnt happy when he touched the car but my mate who owns the garage rang me later to say he was laughing at the time because he seen me show my teeth before guiding the prick off my car. he later informed the prick what i do for a living and advised him not to touch the car again and also be polite haha. bless him
> shame the TT wont be getting looked after properly though


What do you do for a living? Ninja or something?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Crack special forces operative?

Bouncer (sorry doorman)?

Security guard at Mothercare?

Murderer?

Or maybe plod?

But why would telling him what you do scare or impress him?


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

Proctologist or perhaps you run your own genital piercing business where you use a screwdriver and a lump hammer? Sorry, couldn't resist.

There's always some jealous gobsh*te that's eager and willing to piss on your strawberries, way of the world but it sounds like you both dealt with them well.

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Crack special forces operative?
> 
> Bouncer (sorry doorman)?
> 
> ...


it wasnt a case of impressing the tool, it was a case of, piss me off and it turn him inside out


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

eldiablott said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Crack special forces operative?
> ...


OK, so you're an origami black belt.

Sorry but it was the way you said "told him what I do for a living" like it was a big deal or something... Was just interested what it was but no worries...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Maybe if he told you Shugs, he'd have to kill you!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

NickG said:


> Maybe if he told you Shugs, he'd have to kill you!


True, but then I might tell him what I did for a living.

Not that that would make any difference.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

eldiablott said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Crack special forces operative?
> ...


Aaahhh..... Taxidermist! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shit shoveler - and you'd not washed your hands for a few days?


----------

